# 2014 Detroit wood working show? Kind of.



## woodtickgreg (Feb 15, 2014)

The wood working show came to Detroit, or the suburbs of. The show was not even advertised on the website as coming here. Was kind of an after thought I think. It was a small show and I don't think all the vendors where there. I still enjoyed it, and even found a couple of doodads to purchase, got some ideas, and talked to some nice people. I went to the show with member slicksqueegee, we had a good time.

Not much of a crowd around when you walked past the woodmizers, temp in the teens outside, LOL Nice cherry log on the mill though. Dean said "I'll distract the guys and you back the truck up" LOL




Dean (aka slicksqueegee) at the front door as we where going into the show. 



The show before the masses arrive. I love that powermatic drill press!




 



Nice group of folks at this booth, wished I had some wood barter business cards to hand out here, they did take down our web address from me though. Maybe we will get a couple more members from this. 



Then we found a smaller club, equally nice folks and a little closer to home. Might just have to check these folks out and go to a couple meetings. 





Even though the show was smaller than usual it was still fun and all about wood.

Reactions: Like 6


----------

